# What's the general rule on takeaway food on 2ww?



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies - it's my Birthday today!!  I/m hoping for a belated Birthday present on OTD on the 23rd, meanwhile, since its too cold and snowy tonight to go out for a meal, has anyone any opinion on takeaways?  Are they a definite no go area?  I was thinking chinese but there is something on Dr Google (I know I  know, i shouldnt have looked    ) about MSG - does anyone know what this is?  I've had a look at pizza and indian (not hot curry), but not sure if i should go near them either  

Am i tying myself in knots unnecessarily??

Thanks for reading, 
A very confused and hungry Birthday Girl! 

Essie
xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

sorry i dont have an answer, but, this is something i have never thought about but i would also love to find out about as i am partial to a little chinese now and again, and i seem to have a small adiction to prawn crackers hehe. 

iv never heard of takeaways being any problem but if there is some truth in this id stop with them all imediatly! 

thanks for posting this. xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

oh and         (hope these are the right ones lol) xx


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Happy birthday! I also never heard of it being a problem, I guess it is not a big problem


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

It's not a problem at all.. Go for it it's your birthday!!! 

Xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Temptress   thanks for replying. It's a difficult one isn't it; on the one hand you've to eat as though pregnant but then there are so many foods you can't have (usually all the stuff I like like Brie!   )

DH has just researched MSG which Chinese use. It's monosodium glutamate, some kind of flavouring enhancer. Stil no wiser really but says if it didn't bother you before pregnancy it shouldn't during.

In the end had a delish fillet steak with all the trimings from local restaurant 

thanks for the Birthday wishes (the icons were fab!)  

Essie xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *hbkmorris* - despite all the info I've just given I'm compelled to agree with you, you can read too much into things - perhaps we'll do Chinese tomorrow 

Essie xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Essie, happy birthday.. Sorry forgot to say before. 

If your getting a cheap Chinese then it will be higher in MSG like its high in buffet restaurants but I decent more expensive restaurant doesn't include so much msg as its all freshly cooked with decent ingredients.. My parents froends are Chinese and own a restaurant and they told me this when I started IVF.. There's no problem because Chinese, Indian and Italians get pregnant xx


----------



## Jessesica (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey
Soooo glad you posted this!!   firstly HaPpY BiRtHdAy  
It is my birthday tommorrow and I am also on my 2WW, given the birthday celebrations are going to be quiet I also took a notion and thought Chinese would be fab!! I'm just going to go for it general consensus is it should be fine  

Good luck and hope you enjoyed your birthday xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *hbkmorris* yes I thought that - with this being may be our last chance I'm being extra extra cautious. Good to get the thumbs up straight from the horses mouth so to speak 

Thanks for the Birthday wishes xxx

Hi *Jessisica* - I think you're right to just go for it. Thanks for Birthday wishes and Happy Birthday got tomorrow  xxx

Essie xx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

One thing to bear in mind is rice, you need to be really careful that you are buying your takeaway from somewhere reputable as reheated rice can easily cause food poisoning. Also bearing this in mind I would avoid buffets altogether as there is a good chance food could be left out and reheated.

Happy birthdays all round! 

Xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Iv had 4 2ww and can honestly say that as long as i tried to eat healthily the rest of the week i never worried about takeaways.  At the end of the day a lot of pregnant ladies eat take aways regardless how how they have got pregnant.  Go for it. x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I had a chicken kebab the night my embryo was put back & actually had a KFC the day after too (oops!) I got my bfp but mmc (but that's a whole other story!) x


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

I was having tx abroad and so as I was on my own and didnt like dining alone therefore I got takeaways, such as kebabs in Cyprus and it did me no harm!


If your embryo is stong and healthy it will implant whether you have chinese, indian or Macdonalds, what is being processed in your stomach is not going to reject your baby unless you get a horrendous dose of food poisoning.


I am pregnant now and unfortunately for my wasteline I get cravings for beef chow mein and double cheese burgers, I think I am addicted to the salt content, so am trying to control this    


Try not to worry too much on the 2ww, if you have been keeping yourself healthy and have avoided smoking and drinking and you take your vitamins you have really done as much as you can.  Enjoy your Chinese 


Passenger x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I had chinese the evening of my ET
I also had KFC, Curry the following week, 1 week after i had a pizza ham and pineapple had about 3 slices and then thought  pineapple argh i stopped at that point and did me no harm  DS is coming up for 5

Incidentally, 2nd cycle i had no takeaways, only home made healthy food had a bfp but m/c i think a little of what you fancy (within reason obviously) will do no harm (my opinion obviously)

Donna
Donna


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think the occasional take away does anyone any harm but I would try to eat as healthily as possible...plenty of fresh fruit/veg, minimal processed foods etc.

just over a year ago I gave up meat altogether and decided I was going to start properly cooking. one year on I make most things from scratch, never buy jars of processed pasta/curry sauces, processed ready meals (including so- called healthy meals like weight watchers etc...still all processed!!). I had suffered from irritable bowel syndrome for years..have hardly had an episode in the past year. likewise this has been the first winter I haven't had several colds/chest infections, despite several doing the rounds at work for months now!

but the best thing was the result of my first cycle of ivf in Nov/Dec....I got 20 eggs, 11 of which were top quality blastocysts and the one that was put back in has resulted in me now being 9 weeks pregnant!! of course I can't say this is all down to diet, and I don't want to be too preachy about food, but I just think it all couldn't be a coincidence. really believe diet is so much more important than most people realise.

having said all that of course I still have the occasional pizza or Chinese, and did during treatment, but as long as your diet' s mostly fresh, non- processed stuff, I think you're doing well!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

I ate whatever I wanted on my 2ww and I'm now nearly 11 weeks pregnant  x


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think 'bad' food can necessarily change the outcome, but if you DO get pregnant then babies need the best start in life so the more good food the better!


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments and stories - initially I thought a silly question to ask but glad I did now as it's put my mind at rest. I guess it's all down to common sense and balance   

Essie xx


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Exactly Essie   Good luck!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

No questions is every silly esp if its something that is worrying you    .  Good luck. xx


----------

